# Micromax Funbook too many pattern attempts



## nieur (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey,
I bought micromax funbook few months ago. Now it is locked due to too many pattern attempts. 
As the wi-fi is off i can't connect to internet to unlock it from gmail account.
so i read on the internet and tried to hard-reset the tablet.here is what i did
1.Turned the tablet off

2.held (vol+) AND (menu) button and pressed the power button briefly (While holding the other two keys)
after few seconds the android photo with triangle having exclamatory mark shows 

3.After this i have to depress the other two keys and press home button for Android System Recovery menu to appear
so i get that menu but VOL keys are not working for scrolling and power key also not working for selecting menu item

So please help me how do i get out from this problem

ADDITIONAL: 
I went to the Micromax service center they said they will take rs450 for re installing the system(tab is still in warranty period)
they said VOL keys are not working because your tab is locked(i didn't believe it).

So what should i do now?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Windows (Dec 2, 2012)

Press Volume up button, Menu button and Power on button at same time and hold. After about 10 seconds, you will get the android sign and after that few options.
Scroll to factory reset using the volume keys and select that option using home / power key. 
Now reboot.

Alternatively, if USB debugging is on, you can use adb to go into recovery.
adb reboot recovery


----------

